# So my band did a show today (After show rant. Feel free to ignore)



## DrakkarTyrannis (Apr 26, 2009)

It's a strange thing..the show life is a weird one in general. Sitting around with a bunch of other guys from other bands, waiting to go on. It's only been our second show and I haven't fallen into the routine of it and I wonder if I ever really will.

So this is the 2nd show we've ever done. Our first one was 2 years ago..and strangely people still wanted to see us. We got a big turn out last time and this time it was the same way. I don't really know if anyone mentions us in the little scene that we do have, but we seem to draw a crowd (and we had the biggest and only real moshpit of the show). I'm always surprised at people's reactions to us. It was a crappy localpalooza thing at JAXX(we did as a live "reheasal" to hear the new lineup in a live setting. We have an important show coming and we wanted to cut our teeth on the live sound), and anyone who's done those knows how that goes, but there was a pretty big turnout and everyone was really into it.

I'm not much of a socialite, especially before shows because my mind is on a million things, and I don't want to be rude, but I'm not in a mental position to talk to someone from another band, but of course it happens. Due to the bands low profile and not to mention when onstage being covered in blood and corpsepaint and whatnot, people never really know who we are until we get ready to go on,but afterwards that's usually when the conversations happen.

I mainly got gear talk as I was unloading my truck, then again I expect that. I don't know if anyone else does this, but I always like checking out the other bands gear. I do have nice stuff, so I like when people take notice. As I was setting up onstage people definately noticed (including the guys who worked there. Apparently Vader cabs go over well at JAXX).For those who aren't in blackmetal bands and bands were you don't just show up "jeans 'n t-shirt" style, sitting outside a venue, putting on makeup and leather is a show in of itself. As many times as more colorful performers have played at JAXX, people still look surprised. Compared to all the other bands we did stand out I suppose. There were no extreme metal bands there really.

As I've said we've only done two shows, and both were at JAXX, so I don't have much to compare it to, however I do know I hate the sound there. Offstage it's not bad, onstage it can be a disaster. Our first show in our opinion was a bit of a mess. We had a neurotic drummer, a guitarist who wasn't couldn't keep it together and of course coupled with the fact that onstage it's hard to hear things clearly, it didn't go well in our eyes. However everyone seemed to like it (for reasons I can't understand) and everyone we saw really liked the band. Could they not hear the massive fuckups? Ah well. So tonight we played, more fuckups but it wasn't as bad as we thought and once again everyone dug it even moreso than lastime. We've been offered slots on the national metal shows if we want them as well.

I don't remember a lot of what happened onstage. It's funny because once it's over, I don't remember much. I do remember my bassist's strap breaking as we were setting up. His 2000+ dollar custom bass fell head first and broke a horn or two on the headstock...that you don't forget. I'm surprised he took it as lightly as he did. 

All in all, it was a strange show. Everyone loved it, it wasn't as bad as we thought, but it has yet to all sink in. Today has been a long blur and I'm tired. I need to shower and wash the remainder of this paint from my face.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Apr 26, 2009)

All that rant and no link to your music


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Apr 27, 2009)

I didn't think anyone cared that much to check it out. Which reminds me it needs to be updated.

Altar Of The Apocalypse on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


----------



## Swippity Swappity (Apr 27, 2009)

Stealthtastic said:


> All that rant and no link to your music



I actually thought the same thing. lol



DrakkarTyrannis said:


> I didn't think anyone cared that much to check it out. Which reminds me it needs to be updated.
> 
> Altar Of The Apocalypse on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads



Thanks and cool rant.


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Apr 27, 2009)

The last time I played at Jaxx with RVG:TZM, we were opening for Cryptopsy. Everyone sounded like shit, and we play with sequenced drums live...somehow, the sound guy managed to put the drum tracks in the monitors nice and loud, but it took a couple songs before he realized they should also be in the mains 

I don't think I've ever heard a positive review of the on-stage sound at Jaxx anyway. At least the sound is usually decent from the audience...better than what I've heard most of the times I've gone to the Palladium, at least.


----------



## darren (Apr 27, 2009)

If there's one thing i've learned in playing live with the same band over the last 7+ years, it's that the audience will not hear fuckups, because they aren't as intimately acquainted with the music as we are as players, and in a club environment, the average-to-poor sound quality will mask mistakes even further. 

So in my estimation, the audience probably only hears or registers about 1&#37; of what we perceive as "fuckups." They're more often made aware of it by the band's actions, reactions or facial expressions tipping them off that something isn't (or wasn't) quite right. 

I've had to train myself to just move on as quickly as possible if i've made a mistake, and get over it quickly. If you dwell on it, you run the risk of it affecting your performance, which can then downward spiral into a horrible show overall. Once a mistake has happened, it's in the past... move on as soon as you possibly can and blow them away so they forget about any minor glitches.


----------



## Nick (Apr 27, 2009)

yeah totally. hardly anyone notices fuckups

my band played a show with stitch's band last night in glasgow. TCPIG = 

they only notice them when you are like stitch and you miss pinch harmonics and scream FUUUUCK visibly pissed off that you missed it lol 

i like to keep my myriad of mistakes under wraps.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Apr 27, 2009)

darren said:


> If there's one thing i've learned in playing live with the same band over the last 7+ years, it's that the audience will not hear fuckups, because they aren't as intimately acquainted with the music as we are as players, and in a club environment, the average-to-poor sound quality will mask mistakes even further.
> 
> So in my estimation, the audience probably only hears or registers about 1% of what we perceive as "fuckups." They're more often made aware of it by the band's actions, reactions or facial expressions tipping them off that something isn't (or wasn't) quite right.
> 
> I've had to train myself to just move on as quickly as possible if i've made a mistake, and get over it quickly. If you dwell on it, you run the risk of it affecting your performance, which can then downward spiral into a horrible show overall. Once a mistake has happened, it's in the past... move on as soon as you possibly can and blow them away so they forget about any minor glitches.


well said darren


----------



## Wi77iam (Apr 27, 2009)

meh, at least the crowd loved you guys


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 27, 2009)

yeah the only instance I can see of audiences noticing fuckups is when professional bands have really good sound and do it. or playing in Norway, according to my singer, even if the bass player misses one note the crowd will tell him so after the show 

also when your show gets videoed professionally... it can turn what you thought was a good show while you were on stage into what you think was an appalling show because you can see and hear yourself in hindsight.

while mistakes should be forgotton, try to ensure that you are practising superfluously, as this minimizes fuck ups altogether. I've found that the majority of my mistakes come from me looking to see if my drummer or guitarist are playing the song properly, as a piece of advice, try not to think about the show before hand as it encourages nerves, just get yourself in 'the zone', focus on your own playing and chances are you won't fuck up at all


----------



## Nick (Apr 27, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> yeah the only instance I can see of audiences noticing fuckups is when professional bands have really good sound and do it. or playing in Norway, according to my singer, even if the bass player misses one note the crowd will tell him so after the show
> 
> also when your show gets videoed professionally... it can turn what you thought was a good show while you were on stage into what you think was an appalling show because you can see and hear yourself in hindsight.
> 
> while mistakes should be forgotton, try to ensure that you are practising superfluously, as this minimizes fuck ups altogether. I've found that the majority of my mistakes come from me looking to see if my drummer or guitarist are playing the song properly, as a piece of advice, try not to think about the show before hand as it encourages nerves, just get yourself in 'the zone', focus on your own playing and chances are you won't fuck up at all



very true my first band had serious problems with a drummer forgetting shit and it has left me mentally scarred. Constantly focusing on the band in general instead of myself. it can be a good thing at times but really annoying at others!


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Apr 27, 2009)

We've definately learned quite a few things. Luckily our facial expressions don't show much. I generally look pissed anyways when I'm in thought (so I've been told) and the whole time I'm on stage apparently I look angry. All in all it was a good show, and I'm certain if we were in a place with better sound spread stagewise we'd be fine. If you never fuck up any other time but you do there, you can only assume it's the place that's the problem. I'm looking forward to, and dreading, the next show we do..which WON'T be at JAXX. Which reminds me. Someone videotaped our set. There was a big ass camera there when we went on that wasn't there before or after we went on...I have no clue who that was. There was someone in the office above the club floor taking pics and whatnot. I kept seeing the flash over my head and I now know why lots of bands prefer there not be cameras of any kind during their shows.

And for what it's worth..my amp sounded SO damn good. One of the things I love about shows is that your amp always sounds 3 times better than it did at home. Got there, cranked it and it slayed. I was pleased. If nothing else, I can say I enjoyed that.


----------



## noob_pwn (Apr 27, 2009)

hey dude great work,
I guess this is a positive sign that you should maybe consider building on the fanbase you have.
Performance will get better as you become more experienced and you will become much more relaxed beforehand. It just takes time.
Keep it up man.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Apr 27, 2009)

Thank you for the link to your music its cool stuff.


----------



## budda (Apr 27, 2009)

you ranted after a show with great crowd response?

really?

damn, dude: i've played for more audiences sitting down then I'd care to count...


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Apr 27, 2009)

budda said:


> you ranted after a show with great crowd response?
> 
> really?
> 
> damn, dude: i've played for more audiences sitting down then I'd care to count...



Lol. It wasn't an angry rant. Just recapping what happened as I wrapped my head around it all.

I also found out the show promoter was the one filming us..why I'm still not sure. No one else was filmed. Strange...ah well.

We've got a 4th of July show, a 2 day extreme metal festival with local bands I personally love. THIS is the show I'm looking forward to. I'll be giving an update on that too


----------



## Harry (Apr 28, 2009)

Man, I know that feeling when you fuck up and you think everyone might notice, but in reality unless they are a keen eyed musician themselves, they probably wont. 
It's also true sometimes you barely remember the times you had great performances but the times you play shit, it seems to drag on forever and you remember all the fuck ups in avid detail.


----------



## rahul_mukerji (Apr 28, 2009)

I remember my show at Jaxx a couple of years back. I was in an alternative rock band and it was a similar localpalooza kinda event. We went up and half way through our 38 second sound check the guy shouted "you're on". My vocalist was mad. He didn't get to test his levels. Our drummer lost it big time and double bassed through the entire set. I was headbanging and there were about 3 girls dancing in front of us (for the singer). 

The show went well, the vocalist got the girls, the rest of the band got to load the gear back into our respective cars.

And, yes, to the statement about audience not noticing mistakes. The only way they know we goofed is if the person makes a face. This happened to me just this wendnesday. We played out at a bar and were extremely unhappy about the gig. We performed at a sub par level. So I was discussing with with our vocalist and how we sucked, when a couple of guys walked up and said, "Hey, great show man, that was awesome !". They preferred us to the other band. My vocalist and I laughed so hard after they left. 

I played a Gmaj7 instead of a G7, but I dont think they heard that part.....


----------



## DaveCarter (Apr 28, 2009)

Yup, so long as you dont show it on your face, most people wont notice mistakes at all. The very worst thing you can do is to stop playing, or to actually apologise for/joke about the mistake. Ive seen bands do both, and it instantly loses the crowd.


----------



## synrgy (Apr 28, 2009)

I fucking hate JAXX. I just thought I'd share that. I haven't been back to that venue since the BOTB in 2003, and I don't miss it one bit. Never played a show there, thankfully.


----------



## ryzorzen (Apr 28, 2009)

i had a kid tell me i changed his life after i played "the worst set" haha. the mess-ups can really personalize the show, cause anyone can throw on an mp3 and headphones


----------



## Naren (Apr 29, 2009)

Yeah, I've seen shows where the audience had the most awesome sound, but on stage, we couldn't hear practically anything.

I oftentimes think we had an absolutely horrible show and everyone is telling us that it was amazing and then I check out the recording someone took of it and I can't even find any mistakes.  "I'm pretty sure I played that wrong, but it sounds right on the DVD. "

At our last show, the club owner said "Your sound was really tight and seemed to be played perfectly, but you didn't move much." And I was thinking, "Yeah, you had the monitors set up so if I moved away from them, I couldn't hear the other guitar anymore or the bass would disappear."



Scar Symmetry said:


> also when your show gets videoed professionally... it can turn what you thought was a good show while you were on stage into what you think was an appalling show because you can see and hear yourself in hindsight.



I've never had that experience. I've had experiences where I thought something was a horrible show, but on tape, it looked like an amazing show. And I've had times where I thought it was an amazing show and when I look at it on tape, it WAS an amazing show, but the sound balance is so fucked up that I can't show the tape to anyone ("Yeah, all of us are playing the instruments perfectly and we're really getting into the show, but the bass is too loud, the vocals are too loud, the guitars are too quiet, and the drums are too quiet!!").

When I look at live shows, I usually don't think "I should play that more accurately." I usually think, "I should go more crazy and psychotic on yo' ass." But when the sound on stage sucks and it's hard to hear the drums or guitars, you don't have freedom to go crazy... Especially with songs where the guitars, bass, and drums have to be exactly in step with pinpoint precision.

The worst show I ever had was with this drummer who was quitting the band and decided to not even practice for the show. He didn't even show up for practice for like 2 weeks before the show. He forgot how to play some of our most basic songs, so we decided to just ignore him and play with the guitars and bass together, even if the drums were off in their own little world. I can't believe the lady in charge of that club told us afterward, "AMAZING SHOW!! THAT WAS UNBELIEVABLE!" I think I said, "It was unbelievable alright... but not in a good way." The drummer was really embarassed and it was clear that he realized he should have practiced, even though it was his last show with us.


----------



## hairychris (Apr 29, 2009)

Sometimes the opposite happens. Play a gig, think that it fucking stank, get a copy of the show and it actually went better then you thought (on a playing level).

Unfortunately I tend to telegraph fuck ups by gurning/swearing/ranting/etc... Oops!

Darren's completely right in that, 99.99&#37; of the time, no-one notices even if they know your stuff.


----------



## Lozek (Apr 29, 2009)

Thinking about your performance is always a difficult one, as everyone else has said, audiences don't notice what would be glaringly obvious to you unless it really is a total stop/note or run that is so far out.

Thing is, sometimes there's just nights where things aren't feeling right and nothing you can do will change it. There was an occasion on my last tour where we came offstage and every single one of us couldn't figure out what more we could have done to get the audience involved, they were just sluggish and non-responsive. This was near the end of a long-ish headlining run and we were on steady form musically and performance wise, and they were all avid fans of our band. Sometimes there's just a mood in the air and you're not gonna be able to cut through it.

Another good thing to remember, NEVER rely on monitors!!! Approach each show as though you're not gonna hear a thing, and appreciate the few nights where you do get a good mix.


----------



## Demeyes (Apr 29, 2009)

I think it's pretty important to learn to not portray your mistakes by making a fuss over it or by making gestures on stage. I've seen bands before and I only realised they made a mistake when half the band turns to the drummer and someone shakes their head.
Also, with on-stage sound. I never really expect much, I can usually only hear a fraction of what the other guys are playing so I have to trust them and make sure that I know whats going on. I've rarely gigged anywhere with good onstage sound for all of the band.


----------

